# It is not goodbye my Snowflake



## Janet04

I knew last night it was our last night together. Everynight for the last two years when my daughter & husband slept Snowflake and I would sit on the lounge chair and "hang out". I held her close to my face last night so I could feel her warm fur. I told her how much I loved her. That I was truly blessed to be her "Mom". Today we went to her Vet who is a rodent specialist. The Vet said this is her time to go over that Rainbow. I held her close one last time with the last strenght she had she put her paw on my lip and she chirped one last time in my ear. I know that was her way of telling me let me go Mom. And with that I handed " Mommies little Rodent " ( my pet name for her ) over to the Vet. 


1 week before her second birthday. The pain I feel right now I can't find words to express. I am crying as I see the empty spot where her townhouse was. There are so many humans that don't understand the love a rat can give you. I am blessed because I am one of St. Francis chosen to have experienced it. You changed our lives Snowflake my husband just went to work with tears in his eyes and my daughter is crying in her room. 


That one last chirp Snowflake I will hear forever. I will see you in Heaven Snowflake. 


Snowflakes Mom Janet


----------



## Ruka

I'm crying.. Oh gosh.. I'm so sorry, she knew she was loved, and he loved you too by the sound of it..

May she rest in peace. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Freerangepirate

I'm sorry for your loss, you gave snowflake a beautiful life and that's all our little fuzzies want. Thank you and your family for taking good care of rats


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zurfaces

I need to stop reading these things they make me cry everytime! :'( I'm soooo sorry. At least she had a loving family lucky girl!


----------



## Possum Rat

so sorry...they have such short little lives.


----------



## HeatherElle

I'm so sorry. I can tell she was very loved. *Hugs*


----------



## Gannyaan

It sounds like she had such a good life... You will always have your memories with her...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Janet04

What beautiful people you all are. My first night without her and I feel lonely. Thank you for taking the time to help my family. So unfair they are robbed from us so quickly. Bless each and everyone of you for helping me though this.


----------



## Poodlepalooza

Hugs to you! A beautiful tribute to your sweet girl! I'm crying too!


----------



## Janet04

It's this whole new way of life I have to learn that is making me so sad. Night time is the worst when my family is asleep and her and I would hang together. I don't know what to do with myself at that time anymore. So many things I won't do anymore. And it isn't the right time for another one.


----------



## Freerangepirate

I'm sorry. I know the feeling, my coco passed on jan. 12 and its been hard because my wife goes to bed around 9 and I would be up till midnight every night and he would hang out with me for those three hours. As more time passes I have been crying less at those times because I have been thinking about all the fun we did have together while he was here. I'm sure you have a ton of those memories with your snowflake so she can live on inside of you. I hope you feel better knowing that snowflake is one more rat who led a very happy life because you we're there for her


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nauseum

So sorry for your loss! I lost my sweet boy Toby yesterday and it's the most painful thing I've ever experienced. Stay strong.


----------



## JessicarrBrumm

So sorry for yourr loss  i do agree rats do give alot of love, i nearlly lost one of my ratties few weeks back if she wasnt taken to the vet.. I have 10 girls and i love them all so much, hate the fact they only have short lives  what was wrong with your rattie??xxxxxx


----------



## preciouscreature

It is so lucky for you to have experienced such great love from a rattie - its really a gift <3


----------



## SeaMama

I'm so sorry. I'm tearing up reading about it. You both are truly special souls.


----------



## crazyJ113

This is the first time I have felt genuinely sad on a forum. Im so sorry. She sounds amazing. I hope you feel okay. At least you gave her all the attention she could ever want.
Good luck


----------



## Flora

I am so sorry for your sad sad news. I know Snowflake is looking down and keeping watch over you and your family. Rest in Peace sweet girl. {HUGS}


----------



## PurpleGirl

These stories are so heartbreaking and yet heartwarming at the same time; it's so awful to lose our little rat friends but it's also good to know that they had a happy life in our care and that when it is their time to go, they have nice owners who will help them along and not prolong it. Snowflake sounds like she was a lovely rat, so thanks to you for taking great care of her and I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ratfinx

I have tears in my eyes  that's so sweet, I'm so sorry for your loss! I can tell she was your baby,  rip snowflake 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ilovemyboys

wow this just broke my heart, im sooo sorry):


----------

